# Wood Handle Bars



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

This video combines three things I enjoy.

Woodworking, cycling and the immortal ballads of Marty Robins.

Turn up the volume for this one.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Cool. Like the lamination. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks SD,

Lamination is on my ever-growing list of woodworking techniques to try.

It's frustrating and sometimes downright discouraging trying to find the time and money to explore all the possibilities.

I find myself a bit envious of this guy. He's so young and he found his passion early. At the same time I'm happy for him.

Check out his other videos. Very inspiring. I've read many posts here about hand-tooling but never really seen it done.

You can't really appreciate the art of it until you see and hear it done.

It's a beautiful and serene thing, Zen-like.

I have a lot of stress in my life.

Watching this done looks so peaceful. Just you, wood and steel.

I'd be willing to bet that working wood this way is good for the soul and helps put things in proper perspective.

Anyhoo....

I broke out the books last night and read up on planes.

I have several that I picked up at estate/yard sales years ago. 

I have to decide whether to have them sharpened or spend the money on sharpening kit and learn the process now. The latter probably makes more sense.

Jeff


----------

